# I still don't know what to do with my corners.



## Simboubou (Apr 15, 2010)

Since I won the French National championship, I am to represent France at the Euro 2010 (in theory XD) !

I practiced my corner BLD today : 
_Average: 36.10 seconds
Individual Times: 34.49, 35.98, 41.56, 30.10, (20.75), 40.41, 27.69, 40.02, 31.33, 41.96, 37.48, (48.13)_

This is BAD.
I still use 3OP. I have used for almost 3 years. Once again, I am trying to convince myself : "Come on, Simon, it's time to use another method !"

But every time I try Freestyle, TuRBo or R2, it seems to me that most of the time, you'll have an orientation step to do. And it is way more complicated to memorize.

There is also a "5-cycle" method by deadalnix, who average 20 seconds with it. But he is probably the only guy in the world using it.

I am actually wondering if those methods are really worthing it.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 15, 2010)

All the methods you mentioned don't have an orientation step >_>

Or do you not get how those methods work?
Anyway I'd recommend to go for freestyle or BH corners..it's what I've been trying to learn


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2010)

No, I understand what you mean about orientation step. It's what kept me from switching up until I decided to tackle BH. And it's still the worst part. If there are corners to twist in place, those are usually my worst solves. Fortunately, they don't happen a significant percentage of the time - in a typical best of 3 set, you'll have at least one that doesn't have any. But when they do, it's usually just one or two corners twisted, and you can just memorize that visually, and then do it really quickly. For me, the biggest problem with this step is in multi; it's a whole extra thing to memorize for each cube (when it happens), which is a pain.

I do orientation the same as Chris Hardwick - if I have a single corner twisted in place, I find the buffer piece, and rotate the twisted piece with the buffer piece right after I pull on the blindfold. It's really quick and then you can forget about it.

When I switched to BH corners, I cut 20 to 30 seconds off my solves pretty quickly. (But I wasn't as good as you are at the time.) I really think it's worth it. And I definitely think BH is worth considering; I like to think of it as the easy way to learn freestyle.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 15, 2010)

By orientation step I think he means you end with corners with the correct permutation but incorrect orientation and he ends up having to resolve it.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 15, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I do orientation the same as Chris Hardwick - *if I have a single corner twisted in place, I find the buffer piece, and rotate the twisted piece with the buffer piece right after I pull on the blindfold*. It's really quick and then you can forget about it.



Wait, but wouldn't that destroy your memo since the buffer piece is now in a different orientation when you start solving your corners?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I do orientation the same as Chris Hardwick - *if I have a single corner twisted in place, I find the buffer piece, and rotate the twisted piece with the buffer piece right after I pull on the blindfold*. It's really quick and then you can forget about it.
> ...



Let me be more specific. First you find all in-place rotated pieces. You know that they are either in groups of three rotated a specific direction, or in pairs of opposite directions, right? So you can assume that if you have perfect pairings or groups of three, you don't have to worry about the buffer piece and you can simply solve them first. (They're in place, so they won't move.) But if you're off by one somehow, then you know the buffer piece will be the problem when it's done. So before you pull on the blindfold, you locate where the buffer piece is now, before making any moves, and then you include it in the orientation adjustment, before you begin permutation. Then, you can rest assured that you will permute it into its correct orientation when you do the permutation, after doing the orientation. It works quite well.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh, I get it now. lol I had to read it a few times before understanding what you were trying to say..I guess sticking with braindead M2/Old Pochmann for so long makes it hard for me to learn new things =/

Thanks!


----------



## Simboubou (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey, this is actually a pretty good idea ! But I still can't make up my mind. I'll talk with Deadal about his method.


----------

